# Furacão IDA (Atlântico 2009 #9)



## Vince (4 Nov 2009 às 22:49)

No mar das Caraíbas junto à Nicarágua a depressão tropical nº 11 evoluiu para Tempestade Tropical «IDA», o 9º sistema nomeado esta época no Atlântico. Dados obtidos por voo de reconhecimento validaram essa classificação. Os antecedentes estão no tópico geral.







O sistema está a mover-se um pouco mais do que o esperado e parece que vai mesmo rumar para Terra o que o enfraquecerá nessa interação deixando contudo muita água nas montanhas da Nicarágua e Honduras, que nestes países já se sabe que acaba por ser muito problemático para as populações.

O NHC tem na previsão o sistema a regenerar-se depois da travessia de terra e o regresso a mar aberto, mas é possível que ele não sobreviva a essa realidade dado ser uma região bastante montanhosa que tende a destruir a estrutura dos ciclones.


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2009 às 12:25)

A «IDA» intensificou-se bastante durante a noite e manhã, tornando-se Furacão categoria 1 pouco antes do landfall que está a decorrer nesta altura na Nicarágua.






Espera-se precipitação significativa na Nicarágua e Honduras e como sabemos de outros anos, nestes países isso é sinónimo de muitas vítimas mesmo com sistemas não muito intensos como o actual.


Em relação às previsões, a partir de agora enfraquece rapidamente devido à terra, e para os próximos dias parece agora haver maior sintonia nos modelos para um trajecto que fará a IDA (ou os seus restos) regressar à água e passar provavelmente pelo canal do Yukatan entre México e Cuba. Uma vez no Golfo do México está previsto um cavado que traz consigo muito windshear afectando o sistema e o forçará a ir para NE, talvez para a Florida. 







Mas muito antes disso, a grande dúvida é saber o que sobrará da IDA nesta interacção com Terra durante o dia de hoje e amanha, e sobretudo o efeito das montanhas das Honduras que vão quebrar bastante a circulação do sistema.

O que sobrar da IDA nesta travessia será determinante pois a água nas Caraíbas está muito quente como se viu na intensificação desta noite. É sempre difícil saber o que se passará, pode até nem sobreviver nada como sistema tropical. Se sobreviver poderá intensificar-se de novo rapidamente e tornar-se um problema para o Yukatan.


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

O centro da "Ida" já atravessa terra desde ontem, pelo que tem vindo a enfraquecer cada vez mais, sendo agora considerada apenas uma depressão tropical








A previsão oficial e o cone de incerteza:






Ainda há bastante incerteza nas previsões. Há várias hipóteses, desde a "Ida" simplesmente se desfazer antes de regressar ao mar, ou a "Ida" manter pelo menos uma circulação nos níveis médios que possa depois regenerar no mar novamente, em águas que são as mais quentes do Atlântico neste altura.
O NHC acredita nessa hipótese, da regeneração, embora um sistema debilitado que levará algum tempo a recompor-se. 


Contudo não se pode pôr de parte um sistema mais bem estruturado que passe no mar das caraíbas por algum processo de intensificação explosiva. Mas os modelos já não estão tão favoráveis a isso, devido ao aumento previsto do windshear.


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2009 às 22:38)

> ...IDA EMERGES INTO THE NORTHWESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA...EXPECTED TO STRENGTHEN...



O centro da circulação à superfície da Ida regressou à água intacto e parece estar já a colocar-se debaixo de convecção. 







A partir de agora pode suceder muita coisa,  as próximas horas serão decisivas.
A previsão mantém-se complexa, devido à presença de baixas não tropicais no Golfo do México e Pacífico.


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2009 às 15:23)

Ida tem vindo a intensificar-se bastante nas últimas horas sendo agora novamente uma Tempestade Tropical. O NHC na última previsão de há pouco não prevê que chegue novamente a Furacão mas penso existirem ainda condições para isso pois o mar das Caraíbas está bastante quente e o windshear parece limitado ao norte do sistema. Ao chegar ao Golfo do México as condições já serão bastante desfavoráveis devido a um cavado e à água que já se encontra fria do golfo e a Ida iniciará nessa altura uma transição extratropical. Se por acaso ocorrer alguma surpresa e a Ida se intensificar bastante mais penso também que o trajecto será de se aproximar um pouco mais do Oeste de Cuba.


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2009 às 11:51)

IDA durante a madrugada evolui para Furacão categoria 1 já muito próximo da categoria 2. Apresenta agora ventos máximos sustentados de 150km/h e pressão mínima de 983mb à medida que se aproxima de Cancun.






Apesar de não visível no satélite, o olho é visível no radar


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Nov 2009 às 17:22)

Estará previsto este percurso mesmo que ao longo deste gradualmente tenda a perder potencial?


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2009 às 18:48)

> *Furacão Ida faz 50 mortos em El Salvador*
> 17h21
> 
> Chuvas torrenciais provocadas pelo furacão Ida causaram 50 mortos e "muitos desaparecidos" nas cidades de Tepetitan e de Verapaz, na região oriental de El Salvador.
> ...



Jornal de Noticias


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2009 às 19:08)

A chuva em El Salvador não foi apenas da «IDA» mas também da perturbação 96E que estava em simultâneo no lado do Pacífico referida há dias atrás.

Os mapas de precipitação acumulada do serviço meteorológico de El Salvador:


*07:00 Sexta- 07:00 Sábado*






*07:00 Sábado - 07:00 Domingo*









> * Al menos 54 fallecidos por lluvias en El Salvador*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2009 às 21:40)

*cat2*

000
WTNT41 KNHC 082048
TCDAT1
HURRICANE IDA DISCUSSION NUMBER  20
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL112009
300 PM CST SUN NOV 08 2009

REPORTS FROM AN AIR FORCE RESERVE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT INDICATE
THAT THE CENTRAL PRESSURE OF IDA HAS FALLEN TO 976 MB.  THE
AIRCRAFT REPORTED MAXIMUM 700 MB FLIGHT-LEVEL WINDS OF 94 KT...WITH
SFMR ESTIMATES OF 80-85 KT.  BASED ON THIS...THE INITIAL INTENSITY
IS 85 KT.  SATELLITE IMAGERY AND RADAR DATA FROM MEXICO AND CUBA
SUGGEST THAT THE EYEWALL HAS BECOME LESS ORGANIZED DURING THE PAST
FEW HOURS...WHICH MAY BE A SIGN THAT IDA IS BEING AFFECTED BY
ONGOING SOUTHWESTERLY VERTICAL WIND SHEAR.

THE INITIAL MOTION IS 330/9.  IDA REMAINS BETWEEN A MID/UPPER-LEVEL
TROUGH OVER THE WESTERN GULF MEXICO AND ADJACENT LAND AREAS AND AN
MID/UPPER-LEVEL RIDGE OVER THE EASTERN GULF OF MEXICO AND THE
NORTHERN CARIBBEAN SEA.  IN ADDITION...A STRONG LOW-LEVEL RIDGE
COVERS THE NORTHERN GULF OF MEXICO.  THE DYNAMICAL MODELS FORECAST
THE TROUGH AND RIDGE TO MOVE EASTWARD...ALLOWING IDA TO TURN TOWARD
THE NORTH DURING THE NEXT 36 HR OR SO.  ALTHOUGH THE TRACK GUIDANCE
AGREES WITH THIS SCENARIO...THERE IS CONSIDERABLE SPREAD IN BOTH
THE LOCATION AND TIMING OF THE MODELS FORECAST LANDFALLS ON THE
NORTHERN GULF COAST.  THE ECMWF AND CANADIAN MODELS ARE ON THE
WESTERN EDGE OF THE ENVELOPE WITH A SOUTHEASTERN LOUISIANA
LANDFALL.  THE HWRF IS ON THE EASTERN EDGE WITH A LANDFALL IN THE
WESTERN FLORIDA PANHANDLE.  THE UKMET IS NOTABLE SLOWER THAN THE
OTHER GUIDANCE...CALLING FOR A LANDFALL AFTER 48 HR.  THE NEW
FORECAST TRACK COMPROMISES BETWEEN THESE EXTREMES AND LIES NEAR THE
VARIOUS CONSENSUS MODELS.  AFTER LANDFALL...THE MODEL SPREAD GETS
VERY LARGE DUE TO MAJOR MODEL DIFFERENCES ON THE EVOLUTION OF THE
WESTERLIES OVER THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES.  THE NEW TRACK
CALLS FOR A SLOW EASTWARD MOTION...BUT THIS PART OF THE TRACK IS
LOW CONFIDENCE.

THE HURRICANE MAY BE ABLE TO STRENGTHEN A LITTLE MORE IN THE NEXT
6-12 HR.  AFTER THAT...IDA WILL BE MOVING OVER COOLER SEA SURFACE
TEMPERATURES...INTO A COOLER AIR MASS...AND INTO STRONGER SHEAR.
WHILE EXTRATROPICAL TRANSITION SHOULD BEGIN BEFORE IDA MAKES
LANDFALL...IT IS UNCERTAIN IF THE CYCLONE WILL COMPLETELY LOSE ITS
TROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS BEFORE LANDFALL.  IN ADDITION...MOST OF
THE INTENSITY GUIDANCE FORECAST IDA TO MAINTAIN HURRICANE STRENGTH
UNTIL LANDFALL ON THE NORTHERN GULF COAST.  BASED ON THIS...THE NEW
INTENSITY FORECAST MAINTAINS IDA AS A WEAKENING HURRICANE THROUGH
LANDFALL...THEN FORECASTS EXTRATROPICAL TO FINISH AFTER LANDFALL.
IN THE 72-120 HR TIME FRAME...THE GFS...ECMWF...AND CANADIAN MODELS
FORECAST A LARGE BAROCLINIC LOW OFF THE U. S. EAST COAST.  IT IS
NOT CLEAR WHETHER THIS IS THE REMAINS OF IDA OR A SECOND LOW THAT
ABSORBS IDA.  THE FORECAST CONTINUES TO USE THE SCENARIO THAT
THIS IS A SECOND LOW THAT ABSORBS THE REMAINS OF IDA.

THE UNCERTAINTY OVER THE TIMING OF EXTRATROPICAL TRANSITION REQUIRES
A HURRICANE WATCH FOR PORTIONS OF THE NORTHERN GULF COAST.
REGARDLESS OF WHETHER IDA LOSES ITS TROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS BEFORE
LANDFALL...THE CYCLONE IS EXPECTED TO BRING STRONG WINDS...HEAVY
RAINS...AND STORM SURGES TO THAT AREA.  OUTSIDE OF THE HURRICANE
WATCH AREA....POTENTIAL HAZARDS ASSOCIATED WITH IDA ARE BEING
HANDLED BY LOCAL NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE OFFICES ALONG THE GULF
COAST IN THEIR PRODUCT SUITE WITH MARINE AND COASTAL FLOOD
WATCHES...WARNINGS...AND ADVISORIES.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      08/2100Z 22.2N  86.3W    85 KT
 12HR VT     09/0600Z 23.9N  87.4W    85 KT
 24HR VT     09/1800Z 26.7N  88.0W    85 KT
 36HR VT     10/0600Z 29.2N  87.9W    75 KT
 48HR VT     10/1800Z 30.7N  86.7W    55 KT...EXTRATROPICAL INLAND
 72HR VT     11/1800Z 31.0N  83.0W    40 KT...EXTRATROPICAL INLAND
 96HR VT     12/1800Z 30.0N  79.5W    40 KT...EXTRATROPICAL
120HR VT     13/1800Z...ABSORBED BY EXTRATROPICAL LOW

$$


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2009 às 22:15)

A Ida é um furacão bastante atípico, um Cat2 dos mais estranhos que já vi. Deve ser também do mês em que já estamos.







Esta tarde monitorizei a situação em Cancun quer observações de estações quer em webcams, e a situação é razoavelmente pacífica na região, há até webcams com pessoal nas piscinas e a passear à beira mar.

Julgo que os ventos mais fortes estão muito limitados a uma zona muito pequena próximo do olho, que de resto nunca se conseguiu visualizar nas imagens de satélite (vis ou IR) , apenas no radar ou microndas. 











Esta é daquelas situações que se não andassem a voar no interior aviões de reconhecimento a recolherem ventos que permitam esta classificação provavelmente só por avaliação de satélite se calhar nem como tempestade Tropical o definiriam.

Entretanto a contagem de mortos em El salvador já vai em 90,milhares de  casas destruídas. Na Nicarágua até ao momento não há vitimas oficiais, embora se fale também de milhares de casas destruídas. Honduras é similar.

Este tipo de situações relança uma velha questão, a da lógica da escala Saffir-Simpson, baseada na intensidade de ventos. Nos últimos anos aqui no Meteopt já vimos simples depressões tropicais a serem mais mortíferas do que furacões de categoria superior. Coisas como a água precipitável (que foi o problema da Ida na América Central), o tempo que um sistema descarrega diluvios em cima de um local, ou até as inundações de maré, se calhar deveriam ser levadas em conta quando se fala do perigo de um ciclone tropical e se classifica o mesmo numa qualquer escala.


A partir de agora a Ida vai enfraquecer pois começa a interagir com uma frente que vem de Oeste e devido à água do Golfo que já se encontra mais fria. A interação do sistema com a frente vai ser contudo bastante interessante de seguir pois a transição extra-tropical vai dar lugar a um sistema com um campo de vento mais generalizado do que o tropical podendo os mesmos ser contudo fortes.


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 12:24)

A agora ainda Tempestade Tropical IDA evolui no sul dos EUA dando os últimos cartuchos já em transição extra-tropical







Animação radar de ontem à noite. O LLC posteriormente acabou por ficar junto à costa  enquanto a convecção desacoplada seguiu para norte.


----------

